# New stuff



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this grab bag of flyer stuff for $50 bucks. Both of the whistling billboards work flawlessly, after a little tune-up from me, and the turn-outs work perfectly too.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
You did very well my friend. Good shopping!!

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice grab -- you fell into that one.


----------

